# High/Low Pressure Switch on the AC



## AntonBryler (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a 2009 Nissan Rogue AWD, and the clutch is not engaging on the AC compressor (compressor rebuilt last summer). I have the new sensor, and it screws into the top of the drier. My question is, Can I remove and replace the sensor without draining the coolant? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

short answer...no


----------



## AntonBryler (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks Speedo, I was afraid that was the case. Glad I checked first!


----------

